# RAF Cs veteran



## Pisis (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi,

today I met a Jewish WW2 RAF veteran called _Jan Wiener_. It's a 85 yo gentleman who served in RAF 311 bombaradament Wellington squadron. He was for 5 years in a Communist labor camp in Czechoslovakia then. After that he left for USA where he teaches history on a university in Vermont. He half time lives in Czecho and teahces on the local university his lifestory too.

A very interesting man. I'll be in touch with him. He let me, even I'm not a university student, to enter his semester! Unfortunately, he refused to give me a recorded interview - he believes his WWII act wasn't anythjing heroic and it was his obligation to Czechoslovak democratic Republic. He also said he has fun of those other airmen who make parades in the uniform.... I hope to talk him into giving me an interview speech.

Just wanted to share this great experince (will defeinitely dilate) with you guys.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 12, 2005)

I look forward to hearing more. Sounds like an interesting guy.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2005)

Sure does, look forward to hearing more Pisis.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 13, 2005)

Mr. Wiener himself: 







and some links:

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/p/jan_wiener/photos.php
http://rottentomatoes.pricegrabber.com/search_fullinfo.php/masterid=110956402
http://www.nextwavefilms.com/fighter/
http://www.fighterfilm.com/
http://archiv.radio.cz/php/parse.phtml?soubor=/english/one-on-one/13-5-02.xml 
www.villagevoice.com/ issues/0134/taubin.php


----------



## plan_D (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh man, he's called Wiener


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 13, 2005)

I can't wait for this one.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 13, 2005)

Interesting keep us posted.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 13, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Oh man, he's called Wiener



And?


----------



## plan_D (Sep 13, 2005)

...let's just say, you wouldn't want to be called Wiener in a British school.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 13, 2005)

you mean like the wurst?


----------



## plan_D (Sep 13, 2005)

It does mean a sausage, yes. But what else do you think you can gain from that? Think about it...


----------



## Pisis (Sep 13, 2005)

I really dunno


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 13, 2005)

Hint: You and your brother each have one, but your mother and sister don't.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 14, 2005)

Ah. Is it used in the kid's speech?

Anyway, I think he m ight know that since he lived for 40 years in the USA.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2005)

Wiener is another word for cock, dick, penis, or dong....


----------



## plan_D (Sep 14, 2005)

There we go.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 14, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Wiener is another word for cock, dick, penis, or dong....



I understood it... must be funny to call him "Mr. Wiener" in the class.  

But he's a very distinct person and I think very much of him!


This reminds me some funny names. My mother works as a Doctor so she has a lot of connection to other docs. Very remarkable names and connection to their proffesions:

Mr. doctor *Ptáček* on Urology (in Czech, the dick is called "a bird" - "pták", and the 2nd level diminutive is "ptáček" - "a very small dick")

Mrs. doctor Červ on Parazithology - červ=worm

Mr. Doctor Měchýr on Urology - měchýr=bladder

and my father knows persons who're called Mr. Prase (Mr. Pig - literally!) and Jorge Slimák (slug-snail)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2005)

Wow


----------



## Pisis (Sep 17, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Neat.


----------

